# fat_jar eclipse plugin Probleme



## schorsch.2 (27. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Riesenproblem:

wollte mittels "fat_jar_eclipse plugin" mein projekt zum jar zusammenfassen, um es dann auch von der "cmd"-Box starten zu können.

Sobald ich wie auf der "Anleitung" dieses "jar" ausführen will, erscheint folgende Meldung :"invalid SHA1 signature file digest for com/microsoft/util/280.t"

kann damit jemand was anfangen!
ich hab schon gessucht, aber weiss nicht was ich machen kann damit der scheiss funktioniert!

danke
schorsch


----------



## m@nu (27. Jul 2005)

du nutzt libraries? (com/microsoft/watauchimmer)
setz' mal ein häckchen in der checkbox "merge individual-sections of all MANIFEST.MF files" ...
ein anderes problem könnte vielleicht sein dass du nicht alle dateien in dein jar mitpackst? ... wähl' beim zweiten assistenten-schritt von FatJar einmal wirklich ALLE dateien aus.

ich benutz' das tool auch (ebenfalls auch mit libraries...) probleme hatte ich bis jetzt aber noch nie...


----------



## schorsch2 (27. Jul 2005)

danke, aber diese einstellungen habe ich gemacht bzw. waren schon eingestellt

ohne erfolg leiderweiterhin


----------



## KISS (27. Jul 2005)

das problem ist, das du im neuen jar die signaturfiles des alten hast, welche natuerlich nicht mehr stimmen. ab besten du schmeisst die signaturen aus dem neuen jar raus


----------



## schorsch.2 (27. Jul 2005)

sorry,

aber ich weiss net wie ich dann weiterkommen soll
bzw. wie ich das entfernen soll;
ich glaube aber ich weiss was du meinst;

mache schon die ganze zeit an den einstellungen rum aber bringt einfach nix


----------



## KISS (27. Jul 2005)

das erstellte jar entpacken, die manifesteintraege suchen, die hash dateien entfernen und alles neu  jaren


----------



## schorsch.2 (28. Jul 2005)

hi krieg jetzt folgend fehlermeldung



C:\Eclipse\eclipse\workspace\datestrun>java -jar datestrun_fat.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.SecurityException: no manifiest section for
 signature file entry javax/mail/internet/AsciiOutputStream.class
        at sun.security.util.SignatureFileVerifier.verifySection(Unknown Source)

        at sun.security.util.SignatureFileVerifier.process0(Unknown Source)
        at sun.security.util.SignatureFileVerifier.process(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.jar.JarVerifier.processEntry(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.jar.JarVerifier.update(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.jar.JarFile.initializeVerifier(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.jar.JarFile.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.URLClassPath$5.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Resource.getBytes(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)



bitte um weitere hilfe!!!

danke


----------

